# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.50.5 c9323af (01/14/2019)



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Installing...

[MOD EDIT : when replying, please include useful information to others. If you wish to only note that you have "got it", use the vote buttons instead of posting "got it", "installing", or other single phrase responses]


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

victor said:


> Installing...


How often do you get the newest software, first?


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

What you got?


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Nothing new, same release notes as in 49.12.1 or 50. Bug fixes, probably.


----------



## dskid (Sep 17, 2018)

hdgmedic said:


> How often do you get the newest software, first?


It just started rolling out about 40 mins ago.. https://teslafi.com/software.php


----------



## Tony H (Jun 28, 2018)

I am getting it too. Same release notes as 48.12.1. Not sure what's new


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Got this tonight. Nothing new in the notes.


----------



## Gabriel Gagnon (Nov 21, 2017)

I had 2018.50 for a couple of weeks now. My release notice indicated improvement to the charge port for cold climate. I also noticed significant improvement with the auto-sensing wipers.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

hdgmedic said:


> How often do you get the newest software, first?


Just lucky to be at home connected to wi-fi when it starts to roll over, I guess.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes! I really hope they fixed some of the buggy stuff happening with 2018.50. We'll see if we get it tonight. If not, Mobile Ranger will be here Wednesday and he'll push it.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Based on my unscientific sampling of the last 10 people to get updates (out of 65 total), 8 are in Canada, one in Minnesota (might as well be Canada, climatically ), and one in Kansas. Then there's the Canadians posting here. I'm guessing its focused on improving cold weather performance, although I'm hopeful regarding Gabriel's comment about the auto-wipers improving.

Not sure how TonyH got it so fast. Whether LA is Louisiana or Los Angeles, it's not that cold there!


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> Based on my unscientific sampling of the last 10 people to get updates (out of 65 total), 8 are in Canada, one in Minnesota (might as well be Canada, climatically ), and one in Kansas. Then there's the Canadians posting here. I'm guessing its focused on improving cold weather performance, although I'm hopeful regarding Gabriel's comment about the auto-wipers improving.
> 
> Not sure how TonyH got it so fast. Whether LA is Louisiana or Los Angeles, it's not that cold there!


Just downloaded 50.5, in AZ.


----------



## FrozenCanuck (Jan 15, 2019)

Instead of “charging cable may not be plugged in correctly” it now says “charging rate may be limited due to cold temperatures”. Yeah, it’s cold outside.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FrozenCanuck said:


> Instead of "charging cable may not be plugged in correctly" it now says "charging rate may be limited due to cold temperatures". Yeah, it's cold outside.


That was there with 2018.50


----------



## slarty (Jul 25, 2018)

Just got it. It seems to have fixed the bad charging message, but now when the cable is plugged in, it doesn't auto-lock. Haven't tried yet with the cable out.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Jim H said:


> Just downloaded 50.5, in AZ.


Ahh, but you're at roughly 5000 feet... You've probably got snow on the ground. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Pdadddy (Dec 27, 2018)

dskid said:


> Mine's done.


What do the release notes say?


----------



## FrozenCanuck (Jan 15, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> That was there with 2018.50


Ah, ok. I didn't get that one.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> Ahh, but you're at roughly 5000 feet... You've probably got snow on the ground.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


You are correct. 5280 ft and had snow yesterday. 
Update appears to maybe be a bug fix, same info on the update as my 49.12. I was having some home charging interruption on the previous update, that was not present before or at the supercharger. Checked that out today, when I visited a supercharger and did home charging.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Pdadddy said:


> What do the release notes say?


No change to release notes over previous version... It showed up as soon as my car got wifi


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Gabriel Gagnon said:


> I had 2018.50 for a couple of weeks now. My release notice indicated improvement to the charge port for cold climate. I also noticed significant improvement with the auto-sensing wipers.


Its easy to miss but this is 2018.50.5 not just 2018.50

I'm hoping this fixes the flickering headlights.


----------



## hanergy (Oct 29, 2018)

Got it around 5ish today but just got around to installing it. Came directly from 48.12.1


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Saw someone on Reddit say they got regen back with their winter tires with this update.


----------



## Canuck42 (Jul 8, 2018)

Yup, just finished 50.5
Alas, too late to go out and see how it is, must wait till morning and the drive to work lol


----------



## TheTimmyLam (Apr 9, 2016)

FrozenCanuck said:


> Instead of "charging cable may not be plugged in correctly" it now says "charging rate may be limited due to cold temperatures". Yeah, it's cold outside.


What i just tested and still isn't fixed is: the wonky seat heater functionality when pre-heating the car from the app. Perhaps that requires an app update?


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

Still waiting in Toronto, here. Hopefully the flickering headlights will be fixed. I saw the Winter Tire regen fixed with 2018.50. I hope this plays well with the revised Charge Port I had installed on Saturday. So far, no problems so I don't want this to mess it up.

I'm at home, charging complete, plugging in and on wifi. It's the perfect scenario! Send it!


----------



## dskid (Sep 17, 2018)

Pdadddy said:


> What do the release notes say?


I'm in Hawaii so I don't know first hand, but others said it was the same as .50


----------



## P3D4DPA (Nov 3, 2018)

Downloaded. 2018.50.5

So can my P3D now levitate?


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

P3D4DPA said:


> Downloaded. 2018.50.5
> 
> So can my P3D now levitate?


yep if you wish hard enough


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hm, I appear to be the climate outlier, got it in Oakland. Maybe it snowed here once in my life.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

ig0p0g0 said:


> Hm, I appear to be the climate outlier, got it in Oakland. Maybe it snowed here once in my life.


Nahh. It's now been downloaded at least once in Hawaii, so my theory's blown, unless of course they live on top of Mauna Kea!


----------



## tesla003 (Oct 22, 2018)

just got it as well - Im in SoCal. The only thing different I noticed is my battery range went from the ususal 232 miles @90% charging to 236 miles after the software update on my midrange model 3.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

tesla003 said:


> just got it as well - Im in SoCal. The only thing different I noticed is my battery range went from the ususal 232 miles @90% charging to 236 miles after the software update on my midrange model 3.


Interesting, I wonder if that has anything to do with Tesla's recent adjustment to the MR's advertised range (260 -> 264).


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

tesla003 said:


> just got it as well - Im in SoCal. The only thing different I noticed is my battery range went from the ususal 232 miles @90% charging to 236 miles after the software update on my midrange model 3.


232 @90%? Shouldn't that be more like 270 @ 90%? I charge 80% for 234


----------



## tesla003 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> 232 @90%? Shouldn't that be more like 270 @ 90%? I charge 80% for 234


I have a midrange model 3.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BigBri said:


> Saw someone on Reddit say they got regen back with their winter tires with this update.


Many people were reporting that the last build (2018.50) fixed the winter tire regen issue.


----------



## hanergy (Oct 29, 2018)

tesla003 said:


> just got it as well - Im in SoCal. The only thing different I noticed is my battery range went from the ususal 232 miles @90% charging to 236 miles after the software update on my midrange model 3.


235 here. Was [email protected] for a while. Car is less than 2 months old.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> Many people were reporting that the last build (2018.50) fixed the winter tire regen issue.


I never got that build for some reason. Oddly enough with the newest I didn't get the release note about cold charging either.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

BigBri said:


> I never got that build for some reason. Oddly enough with the newest I didn't get the release note about cold charging either.


Let us know about the regen. I want to upgrade but not if they took out any of the charge port stuff. You never know if you'll need it the the cold temps were getting.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

tesla003 said:


> I have a midrange model 3.


well there you go. thanks for the info


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

cain04 said:


> Let us know about the regen. I want to upgrade but not if they took out any of the charge port stuff. You never know if you'll need it the the cold temps were getting.


They didn't take out anything charge port related. The previous .50 version says it'll warm up the charge port if the climate is set to high and also has always on climate.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

MGallo said:


> Just installed in NorCal. From my phone. While in bed. Gotta love this technology.


Same here. Haven't gotten into the car yet to see what, if anything, is in any release notes.

Respectful request as we all continue forward with future updates; please don't just post "No changes from the last update." 
I suspect most of us are not receiving every incremental update. Instead many of us find ourselves skipping over different updates, so we haven't seen what the "last" few updates might have introduced.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

OrangeJulius said:


> Respectful request as we all continue forward with future updates; please don't just post "No changes from the last update."
> I suspect most of us are not receiving every incremental update. Instead many of us find ourselves skipping over different updates, so we haven't seen what the "last" few updates might have introduced.


To expand on that, please refrain from the "got it" posts. We've added the voting polls to the FW threads as a way for people who don't have other info to add to be able to say they have the install without every other post being "here" type of posts. Remember, the intent of these is to share info about the latest FW that is helpful to others.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Anyone notice AP behaving differently? Didn't have NOA on and the car kept locking onto vehicles in the right lane and matching their speed. Happened multiple times so I just turned AP off.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

BigBri said:


> Anyone notice AP behaving differently? Didn't have NOA on and the car kept locking onto vehicles in the right lane and matching their speed. Happened multiple times so I just turned AP off.


This has been an issue for me on 2018.50, and possibly before. It seems like it may only do it on sections of highway where it is not getting the map data properly i.e. it thinks the car in the right lane has to merge and is leaving space for them to merge.

This, combined with the car moving into the center of a merge lane, is very frustrating.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> This has been an issue for me on 2018.50, and possibly before. It seems like it may only do it on sections of highway where it is not getting the map data properly i.e. it thinks the car in the right lane has to merge and is leaving space for them to merge.
> 
> This, combined with the car moving into the center of a merge lane, is very frustrating.


Weird, I'll have to see if it persists. The only real change between yesterday and today besides the update is I had turned TACC on while getting onto the highway and just double tapped for AP. Shouldn't matter but I've never done that before. I could see it performing this way if I had NOA on but frustrating it did when I've got it off.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone has moved from .50 to .50.5? I'm not seeing much on Teslafi or in the posts. Thanks!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

just got this also didnt have .50 skipped to this version


----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> To expand on that, please refrain from the "got it" posts. We've added the voting polls to the FW threads as a way for people who don't have other info to add to be able to say they have the install without every other post being "here" type of posts. Remember, the intent of these is to share info about the latest FW that is helpful to others.


Couldn't agree more. And let me add to this - posts to the effect of "I'll check it out tonight" aren't very helpful either. I said something like this in an earlier post, but the forum admin saw fit to remove my post for some reason.


----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

What a


BigBri said:


> Weird, I'll have to see if it persists. The only real change between yesterday and today besides the update is I had turned TACC on while getting onto the highway and just double tapped for AP. Shouldn't matter but I've never done that before. I could see it performing this way if I had NOA on but frustrating it did when I've got it off.


What are you saying? Double-tapping the shift stalk should activate autopilot, that's normal behavior.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Deraillor said:


> What a
> 
> What are you saying? Double-tapping the shift stalk should activate autopilot, that's normal behavior.


I've never used TACC and switched it over to AP. Probably unrelated but it was something new I'd done this morning. Usually I just drive to the highway and turn AP on.


----------



## Tony H (Jun 28, 2018)

Los Angeles. For me, 50 degree is too cold for me. 



Nautilus said:


> Based on my unscientific sampling of the last 10 people to get updates (out of 65 total), 8 are in Canada, one in Minnesota (might as well be Canada, climatically ), and one in Kansas. Then there's the Canadians posting here. I'm guessing its focused on improving cold weather performance, although I'm hopeful regarding Gabriel's comment about the auto-wipers improving.
> 
> Not sure how TonyH got it so fast. Whether LA is Louisiana or Los Angeles, it's not that cold there!


----------



## GKR (Sep 26, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> Ahh, but you're at roughly 5000 feet... You've probably got snow on the ground.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


Got it in California. What is snow?


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

New theory, based on Teslafi, the timely observation of @cain04, and the geographic (and climatic ) diversity of recipients: Those not already on .50 are being prioritized to jump direct to .50.5. Also, this one doesn't look like it first went to the usual suspect in Nevada, but rather someone in Idaho.

I was already on .50, so I am no longer expecting this update any time soon.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> New theory, based on Teslafi, the timely observation of @cain04, and the geographic (and climatic ) diversity of recipients: Those not already on .50 are being prioritized to jump direct to .50.5. Also, this one doesn't look like it first went to the usual suspect in Nevada, but rather someone in Idaho.
> 
> I was already on .50, so I am no longer expecting this update any time soon.


I'm starting to think like you. I hate missing out on a software update, especially when there are some noticeable bugs. Ah well, patience builds character!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> Based on my unscientific sampling of the last 10 people to get updates (out of 65 total), 8 are in Canada, one in Minnesota (might as well be Canada, climatically ), and one in Kansas. Then there's the Canadians posting here. I'm guessing its focused on improving cold weather performance, although I'm hopeful regarding Gabriel's comment about the auto-wipers improving.
> 
> Not sure how TonyH got it so fast. Whether LA is Louisiana or Los Angeles, it's not that cold there!


Well, I live on the Big Island in Hawaii, where "cold" means below 72F and "freezing cold" is below 65F, and got the 50.5 update (coming from 48.12.1).
So there must be improvements in it that are not cold-related ;-)


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

- Not noticing any difference in the auto rain sensing wipers. They still aren't sensitive enough.
- I have noticed a change in the way it behaves if you're shifting from reverse into drive in a quick motion... used to go right into drive... now stays into reverse. I almost backed into my garage today because it was still in reverse instead of having clicked into drive. In 7 months of ownership I've never had this happen, and it happened twice today since updating last night to 50.5. I did a bug report.


----------



## skifri (Jun 3, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> - Not noticing any difference in the auto rain sensing wipers. They still aren't sensitive enough.
> - I have noticed a change in the way it behaves if you're shifting from reverse into drive in a quick motion... used to go right into drive... now stays into reverse. I almost backed into my garage today because it was still in reverse instead of having clicked into drive. In 7 months of ownership I've never had this happen, and it happened twice today since updating last night to 50.5. I did a bug report.


In the absence of a knob/positional gear shift, *they really need a subtle tone for shifting into D / N / R*. This has happened to me occasionally since taking delivery in June - and it's a simple fix.

There is no tactile or mechanical sound confirmation - with the only indicator being quite small on the screen. More tones in general for mode changes would be great.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is to 2019.0x.xx having some useful (driver centric) features for a change.... wishful thinking I bet. 

Seriously though, enough with the easter eggs, games and gizmos. Bug fixes are great, but give us Summon++, optional blind spot alerts using side cameras, improved lighting controls (all selective on/off, smarter auto highbeams, cornering lights using fogs/DRLs, etc), more scroll wheel functions, voice controls, deep sleep toggle, ability to disable or at least
terminate unused processes/apps (web browser, games).

PS - Installed this build last night in NY Tri-State area (as an uptick from 2018.48.12.1).


----------



## Biggs_Red3 (Aug 2, 2017)

In Chicago and just updated from 44.2 to 2018.50.5 in the last hour. First update in almost a month for me. Haven't taken it for a spin yet, just glad to finally one.


----------



## GaryW (Nov 21, 2017)

Biggs_Red3 said:


> In Chicago and just updated from 44.2 to 2018.50.5 in the last hour. First update in almost a month for me. Haven't taken it for a spin yet, just glad to finally one.


Were you on wifi when you received the notification?


----------



## Biggs_Red3 (Aug 2, 2017)

GaryW said:


> Were you on wifi when you received the notification?


No, my WiFi doesn't reach my garage, so strictly LTE.


----------



## GaryW (Nov 21, 2017)

Biggs_Red3 said:


> No, my WiFi doesn't reach my garage, so strictly LTE.


Lucky. I've been so behind on updates without WIFI. Still on 2018.42.3, but it gives me hope that maybe I'll get a update via LTE one day.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks like roll out of this stopped. All new updates on teslafi today are now 50. Not 50.5 any longer.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Lgkahn said:


> Looks like roll out of this stopped. All new updates on teslafi today are now 50. Not 50.5 any longer.


I believe you are mistaken. 25 Model 3s on TeslaFi have received 50.5 since midnight EST, including five since noon today.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Biggs_Red3 said:


> In Chicago and just updated from 44.2 to 2018.50.5 in the last hour. First update in almost a month for me. Haven't taken it for a spin yet, just glad to finally one.


I got an update from 44.2 to 50.5 yesterday (Tuesday Jan 15). It was my first one since November 9. My wifi also doesn't quite reach to where I park in the garage, so it came in over LTE.


----------



## oshw (May 9, 2018)

FrozenCanuck said:


> Instead of "charging cable may not be plugged in correctly" it now says "charging rate may be limited due to cold temperatures". Yeah, it's cold outside.


Got this tonight as well, charged at 16A for about 30 minutes, hit stop charging via the app and start charging again, brought charge current back up to 40A. Pins probably warmed up enough to enable full charge rates?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

So far, the only observation I have with 50.5 is that, from a deep sleep state, there is now a 1/10 second hesitation/delay when opening a door handle and having the car actually respond to it.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Mike said:


> So far, the only observation I have with 50.5 is that, from a deep sleep state, there is now a 1/10 second hesitation/delay when opening a door handle and having the car actually respond to it.


I'm seeing the same delay. I thought it was the single digit temps here.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Any update to the EAP set speed when steering out of lane keeping and into just TACC and the set speed going to the current (or 18mph if at 18 or lower)?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Any update to the EAP set speed when steering out of lane keeping and into just TACC and the set speed going to the current (or 18mph if at 18 or lower)?


It's in the manual now. Don't see this reverting.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> It's in the manual now. Don't see this reverting.
> View attachment 20665


Interesting they thought this was an appropriate way to react to steering out of lane keeping.

On my 14 mile commute, normally well under the speed limit / set speed, I end up correcting the steering then re-engaging it at least 5 or 6 times. If under 18mph, it sets that as the new set speed - on the freeway. Under what situation does that seem like the best option? (Rhetorical question of course)
I've gotten in the habit of automatically reaching up to tap the speed limit to reset the set speed, but what a PITA that seems totally unnecessary


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Interesting they thought this was an appropriate way to react to steering out of lane keeping.
> 
> On my 14 mile commute, normally well under the speed limit / set speed, I end up correcting the steering then re-engaging it at least 5 or 6 times. If under 18mph, it sets that as the new set speed - on the freeway. Under what situation does that seem like the best option? (Rhetorical question of course)
> I've gotten in the habit of automatically reaching up to tap the speed limit to reset the set speed, but what a PITA that seems totally unnecessary


Agreed. I have not gotten use to it this way and like it the old way better.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I've gotten in the habit of automatically reaching up to tap the speed limit to reset the set speed, but what a PITA that seems totally unnecessary


This is my main frustration with EAP's TACC --- the car is very good at knowing the correct speed for the stretch of road I'm on. It misses occasionally, but the "detected speed limit" is accurate 90-95% of the time, imo. But when the vehicle recognizes determines and displays new "detected speed limit", it does nothing to EAP's set speed (currently have mine set to +8kph). 

When the speed limit drops, I get a warning that I'm going to fast and EAP is limiting my speed to 10 over.
Wouldn't happen if it auto-adjusted to my desired +8 based on the (updated) "detected speed limit".

When speed limit increases, the car just continues with the previous set speed limit -- even though it "knows", since the "detected speed limit" is updated.
This is working as documented.

I reach and tap "detected speed limit" (the speed limit sign) often.

Until the TACC auto-adjusts to new detected speeds, I wish Tesla would move it to the left side of the current speed. (Swap location of speed limit display and Auto-steer display) for easier access.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I've gotten in the habit of automatically reaching up to tap the speed limit to reset the set speed, but what a PITA that seems totally unnecessary


Agree. Whether or not this is desirable behavior is going to vary widely from driver to driver. Put another way: it really, REALLY needs to be a driver profile setting.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Agree. Whether or not this is desirable behavior is going to vary widely from driver to driver. Put another way: it really, REALLY needs to be a driver profile setting.


wondering when having the set speed lower when going from autosteer to TACC is desired vs how it previously has been (keeping at the set speed).


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

I got 50.5 today, but had jumped from 44.2 so I think I missed an update in there somewhere.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm seeing the same delay. I thought it was the single digit temps here.


That was first experienced in my garage yesterday morning and my garage is at 8c.

This morning, I tried to get the app to wake up the car from deep sleep.

After an unusual lenght of time (for me, prior to 50.5 anyway) I used the Bluetooth trick of unlocking and re-locking the car from the app and this act forced the car to wake up and respond to the app.

I guess an executive summary of my observations of 50.5: deep sleep is now very reluctant to wake up right away.


----------



## firedog7881 (Oct 12, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Agree. Whether or not this is desirable behavior is going to vary widely from driver to driver. Put another way: it really, REALLY needs to be a driver profile setting.


You can't have every possible setting as a profile option. This would be horrendous to manage from a Tesla perspective, don't forget you have regulations (mostly old) that regulate this behavior, this is why we don't have Summon+ yet as said by Elon. Also think of this from a troubleshooting perspective, how are you going to verify bugs in the system if everyone has everything set differently, or legality whereas you have it set to resume at previously set speed and now your spouse drives and didn't change the profile and was expecting it to stay at current speed and they freak out and crash and blame Tesla. 
This absolutely should NOT be a profile option like a lot of the "options" people want. A lot of this functionality is standardized across all vehicles, albiet by different names, but they all have to be approved by the DOT prior to you getting it, but it can't be so unique as to not have the ability to standardize the functionality across multiple car manufacturers.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> wondering when having the set speed lower when going from autosteer to TACC is desired vs how it previously has been (keeping at the set speed).


Maybe someone who finds keeping the lower speed intuitive can offer a more informed opinion than I can, but my guess is that Tesla thinks it's safer default than keeping the current maximum TACC speed.

The reasoning here would be: by disengaging Autosteer, you're signaling to the car that you've encountered an exceptional case best handled by a human, such as a road hazard, another driver swerving into your lane, or lane lines that the car isn't following correctly. In such a case, the car should attempt to transition control back to the driver as safely and smoothly as possible, which means being cognizant of which inputs the driver is supplying at the moment of disengagement, and ensuring that the driver has a chance to react and supply any inputs that are missing.

Since you've disengaged Autosteer via the steering wheel (with your hands), Autopilot can be reasonably certain that it knows the driver's intended steering-wheel input. Autopilot also knows that you're not pressing the brake pedal, which would indicate a desire to slow down (thereby disengaging TACC as well), so it keeps TACC engaged in order to avoid regen slowing you down unexpectedly. So then the question becomes, at what speed should TACC stay engaged to keep the transition smooth and safe?

Since TACC has been managing vehicle speed, and since Autosteer was disengaged by the driver's hands rather than their foot, the driver's intended input for the accelerator is less certain. In the absence of certainty, Tesla appears to have decided that maintaining a constant speed is the safest choice for transitioning control back to the human driver, so TACC speed now defaults to the speed at which Autosteer was disengaged. This also removes the possibility of TACC "unexpectedly" accelerating back up to the previously-set maximum speed if the driver's steering happened to free the car of whatever obstacle(s) were causing the reduced speed.

From a safety perspective, I can see why Tesla might want to make it work this way. In practice, though, I'm not sure how often we intend to fully retake control of the vehicle when we disengage Autosteer via the wheel, especially when we're slogging along in traffic. On my commute home, I regularly disengage Autosteer at the same place where there's a deeply-recessed manhole cover that I prefer to drive around. I've gotten into the habit of disabling Autosteer and TACC with the stalk prior to entering the area, and then re-engaging it once I'm through. If I just steering around it, TACC stays engaged at 18 mph, and I have to remember to bump it back up by the time traffic clears, lest I become the knucklehead going 18 in a 50 mph zone...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

firedog7881 said:


> You can't have every possible setting as a profile option


I agree with that statement, and do not mean to suggest that Tesla make every possible driving parameter configurable, Autopilot-related or otherwise.

My suggestion here is that, just as Tesla allows us to choose whether and how TACC speed is initially set relative to the current speed limit, they should also allow us to choose whether TACC speed is automatically reduced to the current speed when we disengage Autosteer. The end goal of both settings is the same: to allow the human driver to customize TACC's behavior to match what they find most intuitive, thereby reducing ambiguity and cognitive dissonance when control of the vehicle transitions from human to machine and vice-versa.



firedog7881 said:


> Also think of this from a troubleshooting perspective, how are you going to verify bugs in the system if everyone has everything set differently, or legality whereas you have it set to resume at previously set speed and now your spouse drives and didn't change the profile and was expecting it to stay at current speed and they freak out and crash and blame Tesla.


I don't see this as being any different from the challenges that Tesla currently faces with the existing set of Autopilot settings. Adding one more toggle switch that simply restores a prior, established behavior (for which tests and regulatory approval already exist, presumably) isn't going to create undue complexity where none existed before.



firedog7881 said:


> A lot of this functionality is standardized across all vehicles, albiet by different names, but they all have to be approved by the DOT prior to you getting it, but it can't be so unique as to not have the ability to standardize the functionality across multiple car manufacturers.


Agreed, there are laws and regulations governing what semi-autonomous vehicles can and cannot do in general -- and that's a good thing, IMHO -- but I'm not aware of any mandate or standard governing how TACC speed should behave when transitioning between driver and vehicle in particular. Hence, Tesla, Mercedes, et al allow their users to customize that behavior with settings.

You can also easily make the argument that Tesla's own fleet doesn't exhibit uniform behavior. Tesla introduced this change sometime around firmware 2018.48.12 (without notifying owners that this behavior had changed, I might add). Firmware updates are rolled out to Tesla vehicles in a rolling, non-uniform fashion over the course of several weeks. This means that, during the rollout of 2018.48.12 -- even up to the present date, since there are still some cars running firmware prior to that version -- there are differences in TACC behavior within Tesla's own fleet. If you got behind the wheel of a random Tesla, the only way you'd know which TACC behavior it followed would be by checking the firmware version, and knowing that the behavior changed in 2018.48.12.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Maybe someone who finds keeping the lower speed intuitive can offer a more informed opinion than I can, but my guess is that Tesla thinks it's safer default than keeping the current maximum TACC speed.
> 
> The reasoning here would be: by disengaging Autosteer, you're signaling to the car that you've encountered an exceptional case best handled by a human, such as a road hazard, another driver swerving into your lane, or lane lines that the car isn't following correctly. In such a case, the car should attempt to transition control back to the driver as safely and smoothly as possible, which means being cognizant of which inputs the driver is supplying at the moment of disengagement, and ensuring that the driver has a chance to react and supply any inputs that are missing.
> 
> ...


Well said. This is exactly why the change makes sense to me from a safety perspective. I think they want to avoid that case where you steer out of autosteer and the car suddenly accelerates. Even though a quick tap of the brakes would stop it, sometimes people don't respond well in those types of situations.

I agree with others that the change is annoying when you just barely steer out of autosteer, but it doesn't surprise me that Tesla made this decision. I don't steer out of autosteer very often, so it's not a big deal to me. I usually disengage with the stalk.

To reset the speed, I prefer a quick up/down on the stalk or use of the scroll wheel rather than reaching for the touchscreen.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Since you've disengaged Autosteer via the steering wheel (with your hands), Autopilot can be reasonably certain that it knows the driver's intended steering-wheel input. Autopilot also knows that you're not pressing the brake pedal, which would indicate a desire to slow down (thereby disengaging TACC as well), so it keeps TACC engaged in order to avoid regen slowing you down unexpectedly.........
> 
> ...........Since TACC has been managing vehicle speed, and since Autosteer was disengaged by the driver's hands rather than their foot, the driver's intended input for the accelerator is less certain....


You have clarified the issue perfectly with what I quoted from your post.

I would like to have two options available.

The first option is for the system to react like it does now, that is, when you take control via a steering input the speed is locked in at the speed that the steering input took place at.

Option two, a "soft" re-acceleration back to the locked EAP set speed that was dictating your top speed immediately prior to taking control via the steering wheel inputs.

Some of the controlling parameters for a soft re-acceleration could/would be:

the first 0.4 of a second of acceleration would be at a rate based on "chill" mode
the next 0.6 of a second would be a rate of acceleration greater than chill mode but less than regular mode
After the initial 1.0 seconds, the rate of acceleration would increase to "normal" 
Obviously, any EAP radar or camera identified targets would be tracked and if a target was deemed a threat (speed wise), the system would re-slow down.

Also, any use of the brakes (especially within the first 0.4 of a second) would cancel EAP.

That's my first "stab" at a solution because the current iteration is not acceptable IMHO.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> but my guess is that Tesla thinks it's safer default than keeping the current maximum TACC speed.


ok, here a scenario that happens every morning on my commute. EAP set to the absolute speed limit (60, 55 or 50 depending on where I am). There is one particular area of the freeway (55mph I believe) that is almost always stop and go, so am between 0 and 10 MPH and in the center lane. In this same area there is section of pavement where the lines between the center and left lanes were repainted with the old ground down but still slightly visible. The old lines are about a foot to the left of the new. This happens at a slight left hand curve that just adds to the placement in the lane to be off. EAP defaults to the ground down line and rides the line between the center and left lane. because I do have a hand on the steering wheel whenever EAP is on, it ends up disengaging autosteer (while rolling forward at single digit MPH). When that happens, the set speed is reset to 18MPH. It is not readily apparent, because traffic is well under 18MPH... at least until 5 minutes later and it lets up and you realize everyone else has sped up to say 22MPH, and you are still at 18MPH.
Canceling autosteer had no bearing on what my top speed should be (because I was already only at a fraction of it). If anything, this creates a more dangerous situation than just keeping the speed where it had been set. Maybe this makes sense at typical freeway speeds, but when crawling along well under the set speed, it makes it more of a hazard.


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

Mike said:


> deep sleep is now very reluctant to wake up right away.


IMO calling it deep sleep is not an accurate description of what's happening. The cellular connection has disconnected or hung and is no longer actively trying to reconnect. It could be that the CPU that controls the modem has hung up for some reason.

Waking up the car another way, unlocking the doors, for example, trigger the car to try harder to reconnect and eventually do a harder reset which gets things going. If you do this by unlocking a door and getting into the car, you see this as a screen that fails to turn on for a bit and the eventual Tesla logo that indicates that the screen is booting up.

IMO this is related to the "no audio" bug which presents itself first this same way - but when the screen does boot up, the audio system remains hung up for some reason.


----------



## FrozenCanuck (Jan 15, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> Its easy to miss but this is 2018.50.5 not just 2018.50
> 
> I'm hoping this fixes the flickering headlights.


Don't think so. I went from 49.12.1 to 50.5 and now get the flickering headlights when I put the car in D and it starts moving 🙁. It seems to go away after about 20 ft.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Dave EV said:


> IMO calling it deep sleep is not an accurate description of what's happening. The cellular connection has disconnected or hung and is no longer actively trying to reconnect. It could be that the CPU that controls the modem has hung up for some reason.


My situation: I have no cellular data plan. I only have a used iPhone 6 because I needed a key fob for this car. When the car is home and in the garage (and talking to wifi), the phone is off.

In the morning, I'll turn the phone on prior to my morning walk and que up my Spotify.....but the phone stays on the counter, plugged in and charging while I go for my 2 hour morning walk.

When I come home, prior to breakfast (and then needing my car), I'll turn on the Tesla app.

Since 50.5, the app will not wake up the car (via my phone wifi connection to the house wifi connection) as it has for the previous 7.5 months and I must use the unlock and lock hack to get the car to wake up.

As for the screen, it flashes up right away if I wake the car up with a door handle movement.

I use the term "deep sleep" when the pump for the dc/dc converter coolant stops (as well as the Tesla logo on the open charge port goes dark).


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> My situation: I have no cellular data plan. I only have a used iPhone 6 because I needed a key fob for this car. When the car is home and in the garage (and talking to wifi), the phone is off.
> 
> In the morning, I'll turn the phone on prior to my morning walk and que up my Spotify.....but the phone stays on the counter, plugged in and charging while I go for my 2 hour morning walk.
> 
> ...


I have 50.5, coming from 48.12.1 and am not seeing a difference in waking up time on the app -- still between 10 and 40secs; that's using wifi on the same network, but from two different routers.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

After several days of declining it, I finally went ahead with the 50.5 update last night. I came from 48.12.1. Observations thus far:


I have charging set to begin at 6 am, so my battery is nice and warm when I leave the house at 8 am. When I woke up this morning, I had a notification on my phone that charging had been interrupted. I could not restart charging from the phone, but when I went down to the garage, no red lights were on on either the charge port or the wall connector, and when I opened a car door, charging began without any further intervention. Whatever caused charging to stop must have happened immediately after charging started, as it didn't look like any energy had been added to the battery. I am guessing that this was just a one-off fluke; hopefully it will charge normally tomorrow morning.
Even after the car installed the firmware and presumably rebooted, it remembered where I had left off in a podcast when I got home last night, before the installation. This was quite a welcome surprise.
When I drove the car this morning, I did not notice any headlight flickering, as some others have experienced.
I did have maybe 3 or 4 episodes of phantom breaking while on EAP this morning, as often is the case when moving to a new firmware version. However, most of them were very mild and gradual, which is a good change. Hopefully they'll become less frequent as I drive the car more, as I have usually experienced after an update. 
Auto lane change seemed more fluid and confident, with less of a delay after my hitting the turn signal. This could be due to Friday morning traffic being lighter than other days, giving the car more room to maneuver, but the highway was still fairly congested and the car seemed to handle it better.
As long as the charging bug doesn't happen again, this looks like a winner so far.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernard said:


> I have 50.5, coming from 48.12.1 and am not seeing a difference in waking up time on the app -- still between 10 and 40secs; that's using wifi on the same network, but from two different routers.


It's so much slower (or non existent without the hack) than before I just e-mailed a bug report to [email protected]


----------



## Pdadddy (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> ok, here a scenario that happens every morning on my commute. EAP set to the absolute speed limit (60, 55 or 50 depending on where I am). There is one particular area of the freeway (55mph I believe) that is almost always stop and go, so am between 0 and 10 MPH and in the center lane. In this same area there is section of pavement where the lines between the center and left lanes were repainted with the old ground down but still slightly visible. The old lines are about a foot to the left of the new. This happens at a slight left hand curve that just adds to the placement in the lane to be off. EAP defaults to the ground down line and rides the line between the center and left lane. because I do have a hand on the steering wheel whenever EAP is on, it ends up disengaging autosteer (while rolling forward at single digit MPH). When that happens, the set speed is reset to 18MPH. It is not readily apparent, because traffic is well under 18MPH... at least until 5 minutes later and it lets up and you realize everyone else has sped up to say 22MPH, and you are still at 18MPH.
> Canceling autosteer had no bearing on what my top speed should be (because I was already only at a fraction of it). If anything, this creates a more dangerous situation than just keeping the speed where it had been set. Maybe this makes sense at typical freeway speeds, but when crawling along well under the set speed, it makes it more of a hazard.


I don't know about anyone else here, but the fact that you can describe that area of the freeway as clearly and descriptive as you have, is pretty impressive


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Pdadddy said:


> I don't know about anyone else here, but the fact that you can describe that area of the freeway as clearly and descriptive as you have, is pretty impressive


its because i sit on it moving slower than I could walk every morning


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

This update failed on my car.
I was on 48.12 (I think) and got this one, it asked me to update, i started it manually in the car and about 30 minutes later i got an "update failed" message.
The car now has 2 messages:
"Software update required - contact Tesla service" on the left side of the screen
and a dialog box that says:
'Update did not complete successfully. Please wait for a new update to be sent to your car."


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JoeP said:


> This update failed on my car.
> I was on 48.12 (I think) and got this one, it asked me to update, i started it manually in the car and about 30 minutes later i got an "update failed" message.
> The car now has 2 messages:
> "Software update required - contact Tesla service" on the left side of the screen
> ...


So the car is not drivable in this state? I assume you've called Tesla to see if they will push software? Let us know the outcome of this and if the car is left not drivable with these errors.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

No, the car appears to be perfectly functional (I havent actually driven it since this happened, but it turns on does everything you'd expect etc.)
I'll wait 24 hours to see if i get another update (or it asks to try again etc.). I'll try calling Tesla monday if its in the same state. I *think* it just reverted back to the previous software in the car, which is probably fine.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

evannole said:


> I have charging set to begin at 6 am, so my battery is nice and warm when I leave the house at 8 am. When I woke up this morning, I had a notification on my phone that charging had been interrupted. I could not restart charging from the phone, but when I went down to the garage, no red lights were on on either the charge port or the wall connector, and when I opened a car door, charging began without any further intervention. Whatever caused charging to stop must have happened immediately after charging started, as it didn't look like any energy had been added to the battery. I am guessing that this was just a one-off fluke; hopefully it will charge normally tomorrow morning.


That seems to happen more often than not from what I can read, I just don't plan any charging until the update is completed


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone regret doing this upgrade yet? 

I've yet to see an alert to upgrade. I'm still on 48.12.1 which is what my car was delivered with back in December. Between flickering lights and (even longer) wake up times, should I bother doing this if I ever get prompted?


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone regret doing this upgrade yet?
> 
> I've yet to see an alert to upgrade. I'm still on 48.12.1 which is what my car was delivered with back in December. Between flickering lights and (even longer) wake up times, should I bother doing this if I ever get prompted?


I was wondering the same thing. I don't need any cold weather updates. Seems like there are a couple of downsides and no upside.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone regret doing this upgrade yet?
> 
> I've yet to see an alert to upgrade. I'm still on 48.12.1 which is what my car was delivered with back in December. Between flickering lights and (even longer) wake up times, should I bother doing this if I ever get prompted?





Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I don't need any cold weather updates. Seems like there are a couple of downsides and no upside.


Romance Mode makes me laugh every time I turn it on. Are new Easter Eggs a good reason?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

AutopilotFan said:


> Romance Mode makes me laugh every time I turn it on. Are new Easter Eggs a good reason?


I had Romance mode on 48.12


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

My bug report email I sent to [email protected] today:

----------------------------

Greetings team Tesla

This was my first long highway trip with version 50.5

Trip was 24 Jan 2019, starting from Batawa ON and ending in suburban Ottawa ON via Hwy 7.

Trip began at 0900 EST and ended, after some stops, around 1400 EST.

I gave in car "Bug reports" when the car seemed to wake up to actually accept said bug reports.

Today's observations:

One: Auto wipers did not engage once, yet the whole trip was with mist, salt spray and over spray from passing vehicles. I had to constantly use the manual button to induce a sweep.

Two: I lost LTE three times and had to perform the two finger reset.

Three: On at least five occasions, the ability for the car to hear me and accept my bug report was non existent. It acted as if it was in some sort of deep sleep mode when trying to give the car directions, bug reports or requests.

Four: Trip odometer cards: My personal technique is to drive with the first trip odometer always showing. If someone undid a seat belt, or I used washer fluid, or I (often) would engage the wipers for one swipe, or LTE signal was brought back online, or I manually turned on the headlamps.......the odometer card would disappear and/or it would default to the current trip (since car was put into drive) odometer card. I REALLY would like to have whatever trip odometer card that I have selected, stay selected even if other activities have taken place......such as using the wipers on manual, etc......

Thank you

-----------------------------

This trip was mostly on a two lane highway with some slush and black ice conditions, so no autosteer was used, only TACC in some conditions.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike said:


> My personal technique is to drive with the first trip odometer always showing....


I almost always have the first trip card showing also, and after tapping the wipers, after the temporary wiper card goes away, my experience has always been the display returns to the trip card. What is yours going to? your comment made it sound like to 'a' trip card, but not the first one. (I rarely drive with the lower ones shown, so could see if scrolled down to one of them that it could default back to the top card).


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I almost always have the first trip card showing also, and after tapping the wipers, after the temporary wiper card goes away, my experience has always been the display returns to the trip card. What is yours going to? your comment made it sound like to 'a' trip card, but not the first one. (I rarely drive with the lower ones shown, so could see if scrolled down to one of them that it could default back to the top card).


I should have clarified , I use the first trip odometer that I can create a personalized label, which in my case is "Today's Trip".

This is actually the third of four cards (the fourth one is also labeled with a personal title, which in my case is "Current Month".

For short daily trips I use the first (of four) odometer card, that shows the current drive cycle.

Under those short daily trips, the card will disappear if I make a hands free phone call, or the first time I use the wiper button for a single swipe, or reset lost LTE, and some other "unique" conditions.

On long trips (like today) I like to have a real trip odometer that does not reset every time the car switches from Park into Drive or Reverse and is not tied to "since last charging session".......but I don't want to touch the "Current Month" odometer......so that leaves me my third (of four) odometer cards, for "Today's Trip" including all stops for meals, shopping, whatever.

And today I found I was always dragging the odometer cards back into view AND scrolling (back) down to the third card.......very frustrating.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

gotcha.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

May or may not be 50.5 related, but did not happen previously under 4x.xx builds.

Pulled up to my two HPWCs (100A breakers) today with 65% SoC, warm battery and interior/trunk area and after opening up the charge port and plugging in, the car was unable to get past Preparing to Charge. White T -> Flashing blue T -> red T followed by the main screen throwing two errors: Unable to charge, No power at wall connector. Try again.

Soft reset and a hard reset did nothing.

Took a power off via service menu, followed by waiting for 3 minutes inside the car with all doors/windows closed, exiting and letting the car self-lock for the charge port to accept the charge from the HPWC at the usual [email protected]

Reported to and monitored while in progress by Tesla.

Nearby a late 2018 manufacture white Model 3 was parked, fully charged with the HPWC connector plugged in and stuck in the charge port.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> Three: On at least five occasions, the ability for the car to hear me and accept my bug report was non existent. It acted as if it was in some sort of deep sleep mode when trying to give the car directions, bug reports or requests.


Did you have LTE at that point? In my experience, if I do not have LTE the car will not accept a bug report or hear me.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Perscitus said:


> May or may not be 50.5 related, but did not happen previously under 4x.xx builds.
> 
> Pulled up to my two HPWCs (100A breakers) today with 65% SoC, warm battery and interior/trunk area and after opening up the charge port and plugging in, the car was unable to get past Preparing to Charge. White T -> Flashing blue T -> red T followed by the main screen throwing two errors: Unable to charge, No power at wall connector. Try again.
> 
> ...


This happened once to me last fall.

I cycled the circuit breaker to the HPWC once and it cleared it all up.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Did you have LTE at that point? In my experience, if I do not have LTE the car will not accept a bug report or hear me.


The car "indicated" a typical strength LTE signal under all these conditions.

Also, none of these instances were anywhere near the 90 second lag time period after an LTE reset scenario.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Perscitus said:


> May or may not be 50.5 related, but did not happen previously under 4x.xx builds.
> 
> Pulled up to my two HPWCs (100A breakers) today with 65% SoC, warm battery and interior/trunk area and after opening up the charge port and plugging in, the car was unable to get past Preparing to Charge. White T -> Flashing blue T -> red T followed by the main screen throwing two errors: Unable to charge, No power at wall connector. Try again.
> 
> ...


What were the lights on the WC showing?


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> What were the lights on the WC showing?


Normal not-in-use or fully charged status (steady green LED)... it wasn't until the full power down that plugging in via the charge port actually caused the typical circuit breaker or WC click and green LED animation stream to indicate charging.... which started almost immediately.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

JoeP said:


> No, the car appears to be perfectly functional (I havent actually driven it since this happened, but it turns on does everything you'd expect etc.)
> I'll wait 24 hours to see if i get another update (or it asks to try again etc.). I'll try calling Tesla monday if its in the same state. I *think* it just reverted back to the previous software in the car, which is probably fine.


So the final update on this.
Turns out, my car wont complete *any* updates and the reason for this is.... wait for it....

The headlight is cracked.

I drove over to Tesla Service and they played with it, downloaded a couple of times, and watched the logs during the update process.
Turns out it IS installing the new software, but in the final stage it talks to the various modules in the car, including the one that controls the headlight (the right one) which is non-functional in my car.
(why? I cracked it a couple weeks ago, eventually water got into it and now it doesnt work. Apparently this includes it not talking to the car. None of the lights in that module work (headlights, turn signal DRL etc.)).

So apparently a software update doesnt "complete" because late in the process it tries to talk to that module, which is dead, so it cant. So it just says update failed.

However the new software *is* actually running in the car (i'm on 50.6 after all this updating).

Now, why havent i gotten the headlight repaired yet? Because parts arent available, The body shop i took it to (one of the Tesla recommended ones) says it can take up to a month for parts to arrive. They've already ordered it, but its been 2 weeks and its not there yet...

(Elon actually addressed the parts at service centers issue in the Conference Call today in fact. They dont have them either, i asked).

So guess who isnt driving at night anymore? (the light worked for about a week after the crack occurred but it was raining a lot at the time and you can see where moisture is condensing inside the lamp module).

So this means this isnt an attribute of this update, just my car is weird...


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

JoeP said:


> So the final update on this.
> Turns out, my car wont complete *any* updates and the reason for this is.... wait for it....
> 
> The headlight is cracked.
> ...


So the moral of the story is.... if you crack a light, you should "seal" it with something asap... any thoughts on what a good "patch" would be? Epoxy?


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

PPF does a good job and is transparent


----------

